# Stella - First time on the steps



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She is such a doll and an inquisitive little monkey by the look of her x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Karen,

She looks a lot like mabel. And yes, curious as all get out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The black markings are very similar, although Mables white has all turned roan now, I like this but does nt appear as bright as Stella s lovely white, one of Mables sisters stayed white and black x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's a beauty.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute photo!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhh she is so cute! she does look inquisitive haha


----------

